# Monty the disabled kitten



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I thought i would start a new thread about Monty as the other one got closed

This is for photos and updates of his progress and i will try to update it daily and let everyone know how he is doing

As you all know, i collected him from Chester on Monday (a 3 hr round trip) as no one wanted him because of his leg. He settled in immediately and has made friends with Tilly and Jasper (two of Sienna's kittens). They are leaving on Saturday and his operation to amputate his leg is booked for 20th feb. We decided to wait until they had left so that they wouldn't be jumping on him while he recovers. While he is there they will check other legs as there is a concern that his other rear leg has problem (possibly his knee dislocating). He has extra claws on the paw on the poorly leg and he appears to have an extra set of claws growing out of the pads on his other rear leg. This will have to be looked at too. His tail is very deformed but thankfully he can keep that. His eyes, well what can i say. His eyes are simply gorgeous. He is the friendliest kitten i've ever known and chats away to us constantly. He has a huge purr too. He is such a special little boy, and thanks to everyone he has been given the chance to live his life

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/d9c82be2-01a2-482e-84e3-939fc6af754c_zps47b23a69.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_45021_zpsf1e1d7c1.jpg.html]


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

He just melts your heart!!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

He is adorable CG :001_wub: I just love those eyes of his. He looks such a happy little boy 

Viv xx


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

He is so sweet :001_wub:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Soooooooooooooooooooooooo adorable!!!! :001_wub:

_*Moggybaby senses another visit to Sally in the not to distant future. Makes mental note to take EXTRA large cat-napping basket.....Singing:*_

.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Soooooooooooooooooooooooo adorable!!!! :001_wub:
> _*Moggybaby senses another visit to Sally in the not to distant future. Make mental note to take EXTRA large cat-napping basket.....Singing:*_
> .


Like your new sig MB! :yesnod::yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## AubreyGecko (Feb 1, 2014)

I've tried so hard to convince my family to rescue one of your gorgeous cats
Mum is in love with monty(; but don't think we would suit him and dad is soooo unimpressed by animals )': I just want to give home a huge cuddle!!!!!!! Gorgeous little man!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Gorgeous Monty :001_wub: :001_wub:

Look forward to hearing updates on Monty 



oliviarussian said:


> Like you new sig MB! :yesnod::yesnod::yesnod:


Me too   it's fab! :thumbup:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Monty you are completely mesmerising :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## laura1982 (Nov 19, 2013)

Monty is just fab - so gorgeous and just looks so happy! Adorable.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

He is so beautiful and looks so happy even with his difficulties, i cant see how anyone couldnt want him, I actually showed OH his picture when you first posted but his exact words were 'hes adorable but we arent having another one'  good luck wih the op monty, you're a very special little man x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

so hes a poly..makes those ads of people breeding poly kittens purposely even more maddening doesnt it.(poly kittens for sale ..cats with thumbs) ridiculous.

Anyway hes safe with you now and i do love his eyes..is one blue?


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> so hes a poly..makes those ads of people breeding poly kittens purposely even more maddening doesnt it.(poly kittens for sale ..cats with thumbs) ridiculous.
> 
> Anyway hes safe with you now and i do love his eyes..is one blue?


Never understood why people breed for/charge more for this, i didnt even know what a poly was until i looked at lokis paws after getting him home, i was worried he had something wrong with him! Although i do now find his little 'thumbs' cute, he would be equally cute without them and i certainly wouldnt have picked a kitten based on having them! (i picked loki as he was the only shorthair of his litter, and the tiniest, and i worried no one else would want him, and also because when we saw them he wouldnt get off my lap!)


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> so hes a poly..makes those ads of people breeding poly kittens purposely even more maddening doesnt it.(poly kittens for sale ..cats with thumbs) ridiculous.
> 
> Anyway hes safe with you now and i do love his eyes..is one blue?


he has got one blue eye and one yellow. he hasn't actually got a thumb, it's just extra claws growing side by side and some are actually growing from out of the bottom of his pads it can't be comfortable for him i wouldn't think


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

What a dear sweet boy he looks. We would throw our hats in the ring to have him if we were over there. With our squishy bunch of pets (and our squishy selves) he would get so much love and TLC. So, I hope he finds the purrfect home soon and that his surgeries aren't too difficult or many.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

cats galore said:


> he has got one blue eye and one yellow. he hasn't actually got a thumb, it's just extra claws growing side by side and some are actually growing from out of the bottom of his pads it can't be comfortable for him i wouldn't think


Abby has double, joined, claws on both her 'thumbs'. Okay on the rest of her claws though. 

Monty's albino eye is the same side as Moo Moo's -on the left. Hers always reflects red in photographs. Monty's doesn't seem to be as bad for that as Moo's but his is a darker blue than hers. Moo's eyes are VERY pale in colour.

Just saying as I have a cat with double claws and a cat with odd-eyes.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Abby has double, joined, claws on both her 'thumbs'. Okay on the rest of her claws though.
> 
> Monty's albino eye is the same side as Moo Moo's -on the left. Hers always reflects red in photographs. Monty's doesn't seem to be as bad for that as Moo's but his is a darker blue than hers. Moo's eyes are VERY pale in colour.
> 
> Just saying as I have a cat with double claws and a cat with odd-eyes.


you'll have to visit him to compare 
i'm sure he would love to see you


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

cats galore said:


> you'll have to visit him to compare
> i'm sure he would love to see you


Oh I will deffo be visiting!!! :yesnod:

Just as soon as my sooper-large cat-napping basket arrives....... :thumbup1:

  

.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> Abby has double, joined, claws on both her 'thumbs'. Okay on the rest of her claws though.
> 
> Monty's albino eye is the same side as Moo Moo's -on the left. Hers always reflects red in photographs. Monty's doesn't seem to be as bad for that as Moo's but his is a darker blue than hers. Moo's eyes are VERY pale in colour.
> 
> Just saying as I have a cat with double claws and a cat with odd-eyes.


yeah yeah and you want another :hand::biggrin::biggrin: i dont blame ya :biggrin:


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

He really is super cute :001_wub:
Very odd about his claws though.... never heard of that before, hope it doesn't bother him


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Monty is the sweetest kitten on Earth! I hope all will go well for that gorgeous boy and he will find the best home with loving slave.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> He really is super cute :001_wub:
> Very odd about his claws though.... never heard of that before, hope it doesn't bother him


I've just been watching him chewing at his paws. these extra claws do seem to bother him, hopefully they can be removed somehow while he is under anesthetic next week. his little paw is red where he is chewing it.
they seem to be on every paw too


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

What a beautiful face Monty has.......love him! :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Love little monty


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cats galore said:


> he has got one blue eye and one yellow. he hasn't actually got a thumb, it's just extra claws growing side by side and some are actually growing from out of the bottom of his pads it can't be comfortable for him i wouldn't think


Sounds quite bad,maybe in this instance de clawing would be best on the ones that are not supost to be there as i9 am wondering what problems may come in the future like the claw curling round back into the pad,but you can discuss it with the vet when the time is right cant you.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

And his blue eye i really do love..no pigment in that one..a gorgeous boy.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

This poor sweet baby has so many problems - but with a guardian angel like CG he will have the best chance possible.

Monty you melt my heart and bring tears to my eyes. I am keeping everything tightly crossed and hoping for a great outcome for you x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Such a sweetie!:001_wub:


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Im absolutely in tears! I want him  i would bring him home but im havig to fight to keep the iones i have  i hope he gets better with all my heart x


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

So, I completely missed your original thread CG, no surprises there - I'm pretty useless. 
Monty looks so adorable, poor little boy to have all those problems...I'm sure your vet will sort him out for you 

I'd watch that MoggyBaby though if she visits, definitely keep an eye on her 

Thank you for taking him in, I dread to think what may have happened to him if you hadn't


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

thread is open again thanks to westie~ma


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hes gorgeous CG, well done for rescuing him, he's a lucky baby he's got you to find a perfect home for him xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou mods, we are all concerned about Monty and do need to be kept updated on his progress.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

He is just utterly adorable, he melts my heart and I really REALLY hope that his issues can be sorted by surgery so tat he can go on to lead a happy and pain free life with his lucky new owner.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Done some weeding.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

To my comment  lol


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey Sal, where's today's Monty update?? How is he settling in? 

I meant to ask - how is his movement with his bad leg? Does it look like it hinders him or does he appear well adapted to working around it? I'm also curious - does he try to jump or does he climb using his front paws to pull himself up?

Although I have seen cats minus legs, I've never lived with one so don't know how they adjust themselves to cope with it. Please excuse my stoopid questions!!! :blink: 

I will be honest though, I don't envy you at all if you do find a slave for him - and I think you'll be fighting them off luv - because I think the furries that need extra effort & care levels, make a much stronger bond with us and it must feel as though part of your heart is being ripped out of you. I know that my special bonds are with Merson & Moo Moo because both of them have needed extra care and attention and so you become much closer to them. Don't get me wrong, I adore the twins beyond belief but the whities are burrowed just that bit deeper into my heart. I'm guessing it'll be the same for you with Monty.

There is also the fact you are right soppy cow but we won't go there....... :tongue_smilie: 


.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

My valentines message to Monty...If only!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Hey Sal, where's today's Monty update?? How is he settling in?
> 
> I meant to ask - how is his movement with his bad leg? Does it look like it hinders him or does he appear well adapted to working around it? I'm also curious - does he try to jump or does he climb using his front paws to pull himself up?
> 
> ...


Monty is such a happy little soul and runs around playing with the others. He cannot manage to climb the cat tree but does get up to the top of the fatboy scratch post - he uses his front paws to pull himself up, and his back legs dangle below him
He jumps on Jasper and Tilly but cannot jump up onto anything - he manages a few inches rather than a few foot like the others. I've been watching him very closely as he's obviously in the house (non of the cats/kittens are in pens or cages outdoors) and he has been chewing at his pads on his paws. This is where he has extra claws growing. It must be horrible walking with these claws as i'm sure it must be painful. Hopefully the vet will be able to remove these for him.
MB you are so right about it being hard to see them leave, especially the special ones. When Susie left i had tears running down my face all day, but i know she loves it where she is and she's made MM so happy
I haven't started looking for a home for Monty yet as i want to get him through his surgery and fully recovered so that i can see what sort of home he is best suited too. If it turns out that he has extra problems like with his organs etc then that is when i will decide if he actually will leave. If i'm told he isn't going to be around for long then it wouldn't be fair to hand that upset to someone else, and also i wouldn't want to disrupt him when he's so settled as that could lead to complications. 
So for now, Monty is here in my home being loved and spoilt rotten and once i know what his future will be like i will know exactly what sort of home he willl need xx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

what a strong gorgeous little man! x


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Such a gorgeous little boy, I am pleased we are allowed to get updates again.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

A few more photos for all you Monty fans
He loves these cardboard scratch boards and regularly sleeps on them. He has also made good friends with Jasper and Tilly, but sadly for Monty, they leave for their forever home tomorrow
I'm sure he will find Flash just as much fun though

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_45391_zpsf9b9d25d.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_45361_zps963869f7.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_45321_zps559bf681.jpg.html]

If you look closely you may see the extra claws that are growing out of his pads. these are an extra set to the normal claws. they do irritate him so hopefully the vet can remove them.

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_45451_zps77fef0f6.jpg.html]


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh Sal .... he is just an absolute darling *sigh*

I have really never seen anything quite like it with his paws and the extra claws  poor wee button - really hope the vet can get rid of them 

Are they on all his paws or just the back ones?


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I love the picture of Monty, Tilly and jasper gazing at the same spot on the floor. Was there a treat there previously?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Gwen9244 said:


> I love the picture of Monty, Tilly and jasper gazing at the same spot on the floor. Was there a treat there previously?


they had just had some chicken


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> Oh Sal .... he is just an absolute darling *sigh*
> 
> I have really never seen anything quite like it with his paws and the extra claws  poor wee button - really hope the vet can get rid of them
> 
> Are they on all his paws or just the back ones?


they are on all of his paws, and some paws have two claws coming from the same place (the normal place) as well as these extras growing underneath


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

poor wee mite - keeping everything crossed it goes well next week


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Poor little chap has a few issues but it doesn't seem to be dampening his spirits. I've seen extra claws before but never from the pads like that, how strange  Gorgeous looking kitten


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Can't wait to see him and Flash together.... two of my favourite boys! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i found out his date of birth today - 24th september - just under 5 weeks younger than Flash. i'm sure they will cause chaos when they are together


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

cats galore said:


> i found out his date of birth today - 24th september - just under 5 weeks younger than Flash. i'm sure they will cause chaos when they are together


I'm sure we'll cope here at Moggy Towers...... Singing: :devil:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

.


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

My fluffy jaspa cat could be his friend! Hes got three legs! Could teach him how to jump onto things  like my rat cage : or bed while im sleeping ( hes stopped jumping on the rat cage having discovered his paws get bitten!) 







[/URL][/IMG]

He and monty will match! Lol


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ooooeeee jaspa is beeeeeeutiful xxx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhhh Cassies-mum - Jaspa is just too cute for words 

Moggy Baby - loving your new sig!


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

He could mentor monty in 3 leggedness!  x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> I'm sure we'll cope here at Moggy Towers...... Singing: :devil:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> .


excuse me? care to elaborate????


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

He is beautiful. He has odd eyes- I can't believe no one wanted him (but lucky for you because you got to keep him hehe).
Congratulations on the new addition to your family


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

after all the worry last night with Monty, he is finally looking a lot better in himself. he has eaten well and played with Bluey, Snowbell and Alfie. at this present moment he's meowing at the cats to play with him some more

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/353412-monty-positive-vibes-please.html

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_45731_zps04469e1d.jpg.html]


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Awww Monty so pleased to hear you're on the mend beautiful blue/green eyed boy xx


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

So glad he is on the mend! He is such a super little guy <3 x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww bless him, he is so cute xxx_


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> excuse me? care to elaborate????


That's exactly what I was wondering


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

We are all purring in this household to hear that Monty is on the mend


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

he's just been playing fetch with a crinkly ball, i think he believes he's a dog
he does get tired quickly so he will probably sleep for the rest of the night now


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Bless his little cottons! I want him!x


----------



## CattingYou (Jan 28, 2014)

He is lovely. And so nice of you to give him a chance x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

cats galore said:


> after all the worry last night with Monty, he is finally looking a lot better in himself. he has eaten well and played with Bluey, Snowbell and Alfie. at this present moment he's meowing at the cats to play with him some more
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/353412-monty-positive-vibes-please.html
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_45731_zps04469e1d.jpg.html]


aww so happy for him , are they new friends cg o they your cats ? , its lovely hes got company , sleep well monty xxxx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

cats galore said:


> he's just been playing fetch with a crinkly ball, i think he believes he's a dog
> he does get tired quickly so he will probably sleep for the rest of the night now


Sleep tight Monty mind the bed bugs don't bite n if they do bitem back brave boy xx rest well handsome xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad Monty is on the mend CG, give him a big hug from me please. xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> excuse me? care to elaborate????


Calm down love, not what yer thinking!!! :biggrin:

I keep threatening to cat-nap Flash when I go to visit CG coz he is SOOOOOO adorable. Monty is also toooooo adorable so I am planning a heist the next time I go over.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Calm down love, not what yer thinking!!! :biggrin:
> 
> I keep threatening to cat-nap Flash when I go to visit CG coz he is SOOOOOO adorable. Monty is also toooooo adorable so I am planning a heist the next time I go over.


You can't blame people for being suspicious..... Some of us have *long* memories, *We remember the MooMoo heist!!!!!!* :sneaky2::yesnod::yesnod::yesnod::laugh:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> You can't blame people for being suspicious..... Some of us have *long* memories, *We remember the MooMoo heist!!!!!!* :sneaky2::yesnod::yesnod::yesnod::laugh:


Ok Guv, you got me banged to rights on that one!! I confess.... I did it!!! 

However, as it was SO successful, can ya blame a girl for trying again??? :devil:

:lol: :lol:

.


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Monty has touched all of our hearts - there is something about him none of us can resist! X


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Daily update on Monty: He's doing really really well today. He's back to eating, playing, sleeping etc as he should be. I can't hear his chest rattling today either. He did scare the life out of me twice today though. He managed to sneak past me and went upstairs which wasn't a problem to him. Coming down was a different thing altogether though. He simply charged towards the bottom at full speed until i managed to catch him just before he ran straight into the wall. His back leg was swinging everywhere. Then after not being able to climb the small cat tree, i turned around to find him sitting at a height of 4' on the large cat tree - and he was trying to get higher!!! This deformed leg doesn't stop him doing anything, he just does things in a different way. Here he is on the cat tree, playing on his scratch bed and with Flash - his new best friend xx

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_46171_zps68f0d7b6.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_46031_zpsb5bcd73f.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_45911_zps9e9041d4.jpg.html]


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

He sounds like a spirited little thing... So glad he's feeling better!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

awww i ve been waiting all day for good news yeay , im happy now xxxx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Quick call the Bangles !!! We have just another Manic Monty :lol::lol:Singing:Singing: lovely pics CG glad he's has a good day , stiff g&t for you by the sounds of things


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

you are naughty naughty cant get that tune outta my head now, awww i dont mind monty is well worth it


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Nothing seems to get him down! :biggrin:


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Glad hes doing better! Hes totally stolen my heart! X


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> you are naughty naughty cant get that tune outta my head now, awww i dont mind monty is well worth it


Soreeeee MM


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Very pleased he is feeling better. (I want him too).


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

maisiecat said:


> Very pleased he is feeling better. (I want him too).


I think there is a queue forming! So glad to hear that Monty is on the mend and romping around like a loon!


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Great news! I love you, Monty!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Loving all the Monty love. I think this entire forum has adopted Monty in their hearts, even if we can't do it for reals! There's obviously just something about him! :001_wub:


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

How is our lovely Monty doing now CG? Still improving I hope


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Monty is doing really now. He's been running around in the run outside today as it was so nice this morning. We are just about to leave now for the vets where they will check him tonight and if all is ok he will have his operation tomorrow morning. I have complete confidence in my vet so i know he will be in the best hands possible. 
Here he is playing in an amazon box this morning and also tucking into some raw food

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_46591_zps7b4c92a7.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_46531_zps9d6d9662.jpg.html]


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good Luck Monty xxxx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Good luck little Monty chops. Hope it's good news from the vet.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck little Monty-man!! :001_wub:

You be a good boy for the vet man, don't give him any trouble and take your meds.

Auntie Moggy will be over to collect you and the Flashy one very, very soon! :devil:    



.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Everything crossed for Monty, Good luck little fella!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Good luck Monty - various fingers and paws crossed here! Xxx


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Good luck monty! We are all thinking of you xc


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aww bless him, huge positive vibes for a successful op Monty 
And hugs to you too CG, just think this time tomorrow it will all be over


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

awwww great news CC , big big cuddles you ll be getting tonight Monty and all our 
best wishes &furry kisses, see you tomorrow Monty man , we love you xxxx


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Good luck little man! Monty has been top of my pf catnap list (which is rather long ) since i first saw him, hes so amazing!


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Hope all goes well tomorrow


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhhh Monty wee man ...... so glad you've recovered enough for your op .... will be thinking about you xx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Good luck Monty! Be good


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

He is all set for his operation tomorrow morning. The vet has checked him and his chest is clear . He will x-ray his body tomorrow to see if there are any other problems. Sadly his whole body feels and looks 'different' to other kittens i have had. Hopefully whatever happens he will have a long and happy life xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

All paws crossed here for Monty tomorrow, be brave little man and we'll be waiting here to welcome you back with gentle headbuts n purrsxxxx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hope all goes well for Monty


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Wishing Monty all the best for tomorrow. 

Be a brave little soldier Monty xx xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Monty...be a good boy and come home tomorrow so we can all see how handsome you look after your extra special surgery.
Big Hugs CG.
x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

We have everything crossed here for a speedy recovery.

Kisses to you Monty, you are already a very special boy with so many people adoring you. xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> We have everything crossed here for a speedy recovery.
> 
> Kisses to you Monty, you are already a very special boy with so many people adoring you. xxx


He has absolutely no idea how many people love him and how lucky he is to have everyone supporting him through this. he's a very special kitten indeed


----------



## fi91 (May 21, 2013)

Good luck Monty! Hope it all goes well tomorrow!:thumbup1:


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

And he has a very special mummy too x


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Azriel391 said:


> And he has a very special mummy too x


Without a doubt! Hes so lucky to have you CG! Xc


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Good luck Monty. I hope everything goes ok.

Big Hugs CG I know you will be worried sick. xxx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Good luck, Monty! We love you, fingers&paws crossed for you. Lots of furry kisses!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Monty hope all goes well tomorrow for your operation.
Healing and positive vibes are well on the way to you. xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I will be thinking of you today Monty xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I am absolutely shattered this morning. I haven't sleep at all last night and i just know today will be a very long day of waiting


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Hope all goes well for Monty today xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww bless CC , try to get a couple hrs nap if you can he will be fine , you are gonna need your strength for when he comes home xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> aww bless CC , try to get a couple hrs nap if you can he will be fine , you are gonna need your strength for when he comes home xxx


i'm off out first before any naps - i need to go and buy him a special present for being a brave boy


----------



## pollypage (Jul 7, 2013)

He's beautiful how could you not fall in love with him, are you funding his op's and vet bills


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Let us know how the little guy gets on CC xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Sending bucket loads of love and hugs for Monty - you beautiful, brave little man. Thinking of you CG, I know how long today is going to be for you. You are one amazing lady and you make the world a better place x


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Thinking of you and monty CG! Update us as soon as you can! X


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

All paws and fingers crossed here poor little man bless you cg you all do a wonderful job xx


----------



## AubreyGecko (Feb 1, 2014)

Ohh good luck monty from me tadpole and the rest of the gang wishing you the speediest of recoveries little one  <3


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

I can't stop thinking about you, sweet little boy! Good luck!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Will be thinking of you both today xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Good luck from me and the boys for little Monty 

Viv xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

We have got all our fingers and paws crossed for little Monty. When do you think you will hear anything from the vet?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

thankyou so much everyone for your kind words. i can ring about lunchtime to see how he is. he must be ok though as i haven't had a call from the vets telling me otherwise. depending on how he is later will determine whether he can come home tonight. i have two kittens there being castrated too so when i fetch them at least i can visit Monty if he has to stay in. Gwen, Charlie must be ok too as i only hear from the vets if there is a problem x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

cats galore said:


> thankyou so much everyone for your kind words. i can ring about lunchtime to see how he is. he must be ok though as i haven't had a call from the vets telling me otherwise. depending on how he is later will determine whether he can come home tonight. i have two kittens there being castrated too so when i fetch them at least i can visit Monty if he has to stay in. Gwen, Charlie must be ok too as i only hear from the vets if there is a problem x


Ah Bless them all! I bet your house feels so empty without them all today.
xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

pollypage said:


> He's beautiful how could you not fall in love with him, are you funding his op's and vet bills


i've been very fortunate as a lot of people have donated to his op and i'm selling like crazy on ebay too. i only heard about Monty needing help via a pf member who was very concerned about him. i had a 3 hr round trip to fetch him but i couldn't ignore this little fellow. he is such a little sweet heart and he chats away to us, plays fetch with his toys, snuggles in our arms like a baby


----------



## Azaezl (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh what a sweetheart! I hope everything goes well today xx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Hope everything goes well for monty today. Big hugs CG xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2014)

Good luck Monty you lovely boy you . Cg please try and get some rest or sleep whilst he's at the vets I'm a hypocrict though.. When princess had her teeth out the night before I must have had no more than two hours sleep through worry and I didn't rest or sleep the next day, as I was waiting on tenterhooks for the phone to ring to tell me she was ok


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

megsie84 said:


> Good luck Monty you lovely boy you . Cg please try and get some rest or sleep whilst he's at the vets I'm a hypocrict though.. When princess had her teeth out the night before I must have had no more than two hours sleep through worry and I didn't rest or sleep the next day, as I was waiting on tenterhooks for the phone to ring to tell me she was ok


i know what you mean. i'm about to start my ironing to keep me awake, and i hate ironing
i wish the time would pass by, it's dragging so much


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

You should have said - I could have given you a load of ironing

I am sure they will all come through with flying colours and that Monty will be home with you soon ready for me to catnap him on Saturday!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

update on Monty:
I've just called the vets to see how he is and also to see how the other two kittens are who are in for castrating. Charlie and Frankie had their ops first thing and are absolutely fine.
Monty has literally just got back from theatre. It is too early at the moment to know what the discharge plans are for him. I have to call back at 2pm to see what they have to say and they will fill me in on anything else that he's had done or that they found. The most important part is that he made it through his surgery and can now take his time recovering and get on with the rest of his life


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Well done Monty  great news he is back from surgery , you must be so pleased and relieved CG , look forward to the update later on when you hear more ((hugs)) well done so far Montyman xx


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

well done monty looking forward to the update later


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Well done, Monty! Potter wishes you very fast recovery. More furry kisses!


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Well done monty!!! X


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Fantastic news! Well done Monty - you will soon be back with your guardian angel


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Well done brave little man xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Excellent new - well done Monty! Now for lots of hugs and kisses while you recover (it's a good job your legions of admirers can't come visit as the queue for kisses would be very long indeed!)

Will be watching out for the next update


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

awww i bet you are grinning like a Cheshire cat you must be so relieved now , they will be hope with you soon , big big hugs to you all xxx


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

I don't know about cat napping but here has been some serious heart napping going on and Monty's done it.

I can hear the big collective sigh of relief that he has come through his op.

Love to Monty and to his special guardian angel. You are one in a million CG


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I've just heard that i can collect him at 3pm
i'm over the moon that he has come through it but will find out off the vet if there is anything going on with him when i get there later x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

he will heal faster being at home with you , i wish i was there to help 
praying for good news from vet about leg and paws nowxxx


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

cats galore said:


> I've just heard that i can collect him at 3pm
> i'm over the moon that he has come through it but will find out off the vet if there is anything going on with him when i get there later x


Yay monty! I bet your over the moon! I know i am! Jaspa said he knows how monty is feeling and wishes him a quick recovery!x


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Amazing! Well done, little Monty! I missed all the pre-op lead up, so couldn't send good luck vibes, but I won't spare the get well ones now.


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Over the moon, stars and all the galaxies! Monty! I'm so happy you're all right!


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

So glad that his surgery is over now!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

That is such fantastic news!! Also that is brilliant news that he can come home today. 

Give them all big gentle hugs from us and the girls.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

That's fantastic news :thumbup1: I am so pleased Monty is coming home too he will heal so much faster at home. 

Viv xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2014)

Well done little man wishing you a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Brilliant - hope the report from the vet is positive!


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

So so please Monty is doing well and on his way home xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ah Bless him. Now he's home he will start a fast road to recovery.
Hope he has a peaceful night at home with his family xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Monty is home now. we've put him in a room by himself as i don't want the other cats bothering him. he's not happy with his collar but he needs it as he won't leave the stitches alone. i'm hoping he will settle down and go to sleep soon. that way he can't knock himself. i have to take him back in 5 days to see the vet so that is when i get to ask all the questions i have about him.

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/IMG_46601_zps9450f34f.jpg.html]


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh CG, poor little wounded soldier!
I hope his recovery is speedy....and that you get some much needed rest now the worst is over.
x


----------



## jilvis (May 7, 2013)

Poor baby! Hopefully that will be much more comfortable in the long term though  Feel better soon little kitty x

Hasn't he got fabulous eyeliner?! Looking very fetching despite the stitches


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Bless his little cotton socks! Hes gorgeous! X


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Sweet poor baby! I hope he will recover soon.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh bless him, he's such a sweetie. Lets hope that this is the end of his problems.

He is just so lucky that you found him CG. You are his Guardian Angel. 

Sending Healing vibes for Monty and restful vibes for you CG( perhaps a large glass of wine would do the job ! )


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh bless him, poor little soldier my heart goes out to him 
Agree with Forester, make sure you have that wine young lady 
Sending kisses to Monty, get well soon and await with interest on what the vet has to say xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

he's fast asleep at the moment in his tatty house that he loves. i felt pain for him as he entered it and turned around to get comfy but it didn't seem to worry him

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_46631_zps53f409b9.jpg.html]


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I imagine that if the leg was hampering him he will be running around just about as soon as the anasthetic has properly worn off! I take it he's come back without another couple of small items as well...


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Best wishes Monty man , you will be making your mum laugh soon with all your antics , , big cuddles from us xxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> I imagine that if the leg was hampering him he will be running around just about as soon as the anasthetic has properly worn off!* I take it he's come back without another couple of small items as well...*


he has poor boy, he must have wondered what has happened with several body parts missing


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_so glad the surgery went well and he is back home, bless him, fingers crossed he is soon up and about._


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhhhh sweetheart ...... so pleased to hear everything went well today & wishing him a very speedy recovery - please give him a gentle little cuddle from me later on xx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Poor little soul, what a day he's had. No wonder he's so knackered. He be up and running around in no time though x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

So so glad he's now home with you Sal  

Well done Monty for being a brave little soldier  xx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I've had to close my office door as this has me in tears. Poor sweet brave boy. I feel so badly for him, born like that, and yet so happy all the time. CG, I don't know how you will ever part with him if you're still planning on it. The way he's touched all of us and we've never met him, I know he must have wrapped himself all around your heart, never to let go. Bless him, I hope he's up and around quickly.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Poor wee man - that pic almost had me in tears! He must be wondering what on eart is going on. It'll all be worth when he's up and running around though. Lots of cuddles to Monty xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Since 1pm today when you told me Sal that Monty had got through his operation I have been trying to post but through tears couldn't type.

Ive been a nervous wreck waiting for Monty to get through today so I know you have been a lot worse than me.

Thankyou just doesn't seem close to what you have done with monty, you have given him the chance of a happy healthy life.

What really hits me hard is the photo after his operation, this poor boy, so young has lost his leg but his eyes still sparkle with so much life, Monty is a true fighter and I bet it wont be long before he is running around again playing with the other cats.

From deep in my heart Sal, a huge thank you, for all you have done for this very brave special boy, I know one thing, I would have struggled but you are my inspiration.

Huge hugs to you and Monty. xxxxxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Eeek CC now I'm blubbering  His photo was hard to look at, but I just know he will be OK, Monty is a little fighter. Cannot wait to see his progress, and again, from me, well done CG - you are an angel


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Gosh don't start me off again, I was in Tesco today when sally's text came through, had to leave the shop as I was crying so much.

I don't think ive ever been so emotional in my life like I have been today wishing Monty to pull through, he has stolen a lot of peoples hearts and when he plays and is recovered I am celebrating.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Since 1pm today when you told me Sal that Monty had got through his operation I have been trying to post but through tears couldn't type.
> 
> Ive been a nervous wreck waiting for Monty to get through today so I know you have been a lot worse than me.
> 
> ...


on Saturday night his eyes were really dull, the colour had drained and he looked so poorly. that was the first thing the vet noticed about him. today even after his op, like you said, he has a sparkle in them. he was so happy to see me and baz when we went to collect him. he follows baz around everywhere anyway but today he just wanted to come home. my old dog who passed away a few years ago had to have her leg amputated after being hit by a car. that was really tough to cope with, but Monty, well he's just a baby and if his previous owners had just had his mom spayed he would never have had to go through this. in his litter there were 3 kittens. one died, one was fine and monty had lots of deformaties. the previous litter all the kittens died as they left her in labour for 3 whole days!! i also think she told me that there was another litter and some died in that too. i suppose at least Monty has the chance of a life and once he recovers from this he can have a happy future. it's just so annoying that people cause these things to happen

as for being your inspiration, what are you like woman i'm no different to you and the hurt you have had to deal with


----------



## sem73 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi All

CG you are amazing!!  little Monty has certainly got a guardian angel & second chance...

His post-op photo has had me in tears  reminded me of when Miss Meg 3 Leg came home post-amp...

She sends her love to Monty & wanted to reassure him 3 legs is no big deal & being B&W & a tripod is cool!!  

Sarah


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope this thread will make people aware of accidental litters and how these poor babies don't ask to be born, if breeding do it right, you cant take chances where breeding is concerned.

On a lighter note: I bet Baz is kicking you out of bed tonight in favour of his special boy. xxxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Bless Montys poor mum do you know if she's safe now i really hope so poor girl  Sal Susie sends her love and big furry kisses for you and Monty and she says get some rest mummie xxxx


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Sally you truelly are an inspirational woman and you have a heart of gold xx


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Bless him, pleased to hear that he is now home and able to start the recovery process, the picture of him in his little house was a awwwwww moment.


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Let us know how he is tomorrow? I still need my daily updates on our precious little soldier! We all admire you so much CG, your an inspiration truly, monty has got a lot to thank you for, and so do we, you and monty have lit my life up even though weve never met,xxx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Reading these post through my tears. Monty is such a gorgeous fighter. I hope that once he recovers from his op he is well on the way to a healthy, happy and much loved life. CG you are Monty's angel without your huge caring heart I would hate to think what might have happened to him. So looking forward to meeting Monty on Saturday.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So pleased Monty has come through his operation. I hope you are able to get some sleep tonight.

Sending some healing vibes to the little fella.

Looking forward to seeing the updates.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

so glad he's ok


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How is our special boy Monty today. xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> How is our special boy Monty today. xxx


sorry it's taken so long to update, i've been shopping for raw food, then preparing it all and having Monty cuddles
he's had a comfortable night and has eaten well today. Flash had his breakfast with Monty as he was desperate to see his friend. 
Monty has been wandering around the house but he tried to go upstairs so he's now confined to the dining room and kitchen as i don't want him hurt. He's now fast asleep on some vetbed right by my side where i sit at the computer

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_46721_zps9ba22caa.jpg.html]


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

cats galore said:


> sorry it's taken so long to update, i've been shopping for raw food, then preparing it all and having Monty cuddles
> he's had a comfortable night and has eaten well today. Flash had his breakfast with Monty as he was desperate to see his friend.
> Monty has been wandering around the house but he tried to go upstairs so he's now confined to the dining room and kitchen as i don't want him hurt. He's now fast asleep on some vetbed right by my side where i sit at the computer
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_46721_zps9ba22caa.jpg.html]


 Hes looking really good  glad he is doing well!x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

With that adventurous spirit CG, he'll be bombing about again in no time. It sounds like he is already feeling the benefits of the leg being removed. 

Is there any sign of his movement looking less hindered or is it still too soon to say? 



.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> With that adventurous spirit CG, he'll be bombing about again in no time. It sounds like he is already feeling the benefits of the leg being removed.
> 
> Is there any sign of his movement looking less hindered or is it still too soon to say?
> 
> .


he's wobbly and has fallen ove a few times but hopefully things will improve as he gets better


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

He will get stronger in time, he just needs to learn to adjust himself. xxxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow isn't he coping well  Good boy Monty but take it steady xxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

bless , thanks for update cg , stitches look nice and healthy  , any news on what they recommend for his paws/extra nails ?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

cats galore said:


> he's wobbly and has fallen ove a few times but hopefully things will improve as he gets better


He just needs time to re-adjust his stance. Even though the gammy leg was a dead weight, it would still have had balancing benefits. Once he gets used to it not being there - and I'm guessing he'll adjust very quickly - he'll be moving with more ease and confidence.

Just don't let him be running around too fast - I need to be able to catch him when I come to visit.... Singing:


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Aww what a sad story but he is so lucky to have someone who really loves him. Im sure he is just going to get stronger and stronger with all the love and care from you. He is a little beauty


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> He just needs time to re-adjust his stance. Even though the gammy leg was a dead weight, it would still have had balancing benefits. Once he gets used to it not being there - and I'm guessing he'll adjust very quickly - he'll be moving with more ease and confidence.
> 
> Just don't let him be running around too fast - I need to be able to catch him when I come to visit.... Singing:


MB is right, think of it as learning to get used to a normal bike after riding a trike as a kid. He'll be a bit wobbly at first, and there may be a few accidents, but before you know it he'll be doing the feline equivalent of 'no hands down the supermarket steps...' :devil: 

So glad he's doing well!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Good to hear he's doing well. Topping up the speedy recovery vibes x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

He has already learnt to stand with his leg in the middle so that he is slightly twisted but more balanced. His spine does curve somewhat but that may be due to how he has been holding himself with his bad leg. His remaining back leg does look quite awkward at times but hopefully that is just down to how he positions it rather than any actual problems. i will have a better idea on monday when i see the vet


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

cats galore said:


> he's wobbly and has fallen ove a few times but hopefully things will improve as he gets better


I should think it will! Jaspa had his leg amputated at 13years old and hops around no problem! He still falls sometimes and cant jump very high, but gets around like he did before! Monty might adapt faster as he is much younger x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cassies-mum said:


> I should think it will! Jaspa had his leg amputated at 13years old and hops around no problem! He still falls sometimes and cant jump very high, but gets around like he did before! Monty might adapt faster as he is much younger x


is it Jaspa's back leg too? i think it would have been worse if it was his front leg as he would have struggled climbing etc. He can already balance for short periods to go on his litter tray. it does take him a long time to have a wee but he has always been the same with that - not sure why though


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't know how I missed Monty having his op 

So glad it all went well and he seems to be well on the mend, he just needs time to adjust to only having 3 legs but he will and then he'll be up and about charging about with rest of them.

((hugs))


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

cats galore said:


> is it Jaspa's back leg too? i think it would have been worse if it was his front leg as he would have struggled climbing etc. He can already balance for short periods to go on his litter tray. it does take him a long time to have a wee but he has always been the same with that - not sure why though


Yeah jaspas back left leg, having had four legs for 13 years he probably found it harder then our monty will  it sounds like he is doing really well, jaspa is just learning to skid with his back foot rather then slip and fall all the time lol, recivery will be a long journey and you will still see improvements a long time after you thought! X


----------



## sem73 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi CG

Glad Monty is doing well!...

Meg was 1 when she had her leg amputated & she acts like she knows no different!...I think it's a re-adjustment of balance & off they go!...she did a flight of stairs a few days later! & despite it being her front leg she climbs a little height such as the sofa!...

Sarah


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

Am sat here smiling. Go Monty!! 

I look so forward to the updates and would like to bet that it will not be too long before you are posting that he is getting about without too many problems.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Maybe we'll need a brand new thread soon, entitled simply "Monty the Kitten" :thumbup:


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking good Montyman! Sure the wobblyness will sort itself out very soon once he gets used to the leg not being there x


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Lovely to hear Monty doing so well, stitches looking good :thumbup: wobbles to be expected I guess sure it won't be too long before he and Flash are a racin and a chasin , thankyou for the updates CG xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Keep up the good work Monty and CG x


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Im so glad to hear Monty is doing so well..He is absolutely beautiful and a very very special kitten...He has such a gentle look in his eyes. Wishing him a speedy recovery from his op xx


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

So lovely to see that Monty is recovering well after his op. Loved the pic of him in his house.

Hopefully you've managed to get some rest by now. Thanks for the updates, hugs and kisses to Monty and all the furries.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Glad to hear there Monty is doing well.
Also might be worth considering seeing a pet physio to strengthen the leg if you are still not happy with the leg and spine.
We did this for Archie. The physio came to the house and watched Archie them he gave us a list of exercises and things to help Archie.
It was well worth the effort and I believe it helped Archie in his recovery.
You wouldn't know that his back leg is only attached to the hip by ligaments and muscle.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

jill3 said:


> Glad to hear there Monty is doing well.
> Also might be worth considering seeing a pet physio to strengthen the leg if you are still not happy with the leg and spine.
> We did this for Archie. The physio came to the house and watched Archie them he gave us a list of exercises and things to help Archie.
> It was well worth the effort and I believe it helped Archie in his recovery.
> You wouldn't know that his back leg is only attached to the hip by ligaments and muscle.


i had actually thought about physio for him. he has always held his 'good' leg in strange positions obviously to help with his bad leg being no use to him. his spine looks curved and almost as though his good leg isn't long enough to hold his back straight. i think this is all due to weakness though and hopefully over time and with the right help his remaining leg will be sufficient


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

So how is everyone's favourite little man this morning (well, it's morning here)?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

dagny0823 said:


> So how is everyone's favourite little man this morning (well, it's morning here)?


i've just managed to squeeze in a few minutes to update
i've had kittens leaving for their new homes and more cats arriving anytime now thanks to Nightkitten collecting them from Scarborough and travelling all the way here so it's been a busy day.
Anyway, while i have time, Monty is sleeping again at the moment but earlier today while we had visitors he was running around and even took off up stairs. We fetched him back down before he had chance to hurt himself. He's waiting to meet Nightkitten when she arrives, and give her some cuddles


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww lucky nightkitten , lovely lady deserves monty cuddles for helping , he sounds like he s got his mojo back yeay 

cant wait to hear about new arrivals  xx


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

cats galore said:


> i've just managed to squeeze in a few minutes to update
> i've had kittens leaving for their new homes and more cats arriving anytime now thanks to Nightkitten collecting them from Scarborough and travelling all the way here so it's been a busy day.
> Anyway, while i have time, Monty is sleeping again at the moment but earlier today while we had visitors he was running around and even took off up stairs. We fetched him back down before he had chance to hurt himself. He's waiting to meet Nightkitten when she arrives, and give her some cuddles


Ooh he managed ths stairs so quickly! Xx


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Seen montys facebook update! Glad hes doing so well x


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Nanananana, nanananana :001_tt2:

I've met Monty, I've met Monty 

He was quite tired the little man but he did rise from his bed for a few minutes and let me stroke his little head. 

He is absolutely gorgeous!!!

I'm knackered, have to wind down and then will sleep like a baby...


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

nightkitten said:


> Nanananana, nanananana :001_tt2:
> 
> I've met Monty, I've met Monty
> 
> ...


Jelous!x i wana meet monty  x


----------



## JohnLondon (Oct 19, 2013)

What a brave little man, he'll be running around & causing mayhem in no time!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2014)

nightkitten said:


> Nanananana, nanananana :001_tt2:
> 
> I've met Monty, I've met Monty
> 
> ...


 pahh bahh mmmmph im jelous to

rrr:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

now now all of you, form an orderly queue and you can come and meet him

thankyou so much nightkitten for what you did yesterday. this lady is amazing. she drove around 800 miles to bring two rescue cats to me
there is no way i could have done that much driving in a single day. i hope you got home safe and sound and you deserve a lie in this morning

Monty is still very tired and doesn't stay awake for long. he has a few minutes - maybe half an hour awake then sleeps for hours. he's now decided that has favourite bed is the cat carrier

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_47131_zps3feb165b.jpg.html]


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

cats galore said:


> now now all of you, form an orderly queue and you can come and meet him
> 
> thankyou so much nightkitten for what you did yesterday. this lady is amazing. she drove around 800 miles to bring two rescue cats to me
> there is no way i could have done that much driving in a single day. i hope you got home safe and sound and you deserve a lie in this morning
> ...


 oh how sweet! X


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

800 miles?????  Wow, that is some serious dedication to duty..... Well done NK, I think you deserved a little Monty love x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> 800 miles?????  Wow, that is some serious dedication to duty..... Well done NK, I think you deserved a little Monty love x


I was in total shock when i realised how far she had driven to bring the ragdolls to me. What a fantastic thing she did and all by herself too, no-one with her in the car to keep her company. She is such a lovely person too. It was so nice to meet her


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Rest and get well Monty , you look quite cozy in your carrier xx 
800 miles NK definitely needed Monty cuddles WOW that's a huge drive on your own !! Hope you have a well deserved rest today x


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2014)

Night kitten what a lovely caring person you are I take my hat of to you xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Best friends - Monty and Flash

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/flash/IMG_47191_zps14625b3e.jpg.html]

Monty trying out his new vetbed that Nightkitten gave him. He is snugled up on it and purring away

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/flash/IMG_47231_zps5b79e7a3.jpg.html]

Monty having a look at the tunnel thinking about when he is better and can play with Flash

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/flash/IMG_47211_zps91d70c82.jpg.html]


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Monty and Flash :001_wub::001_wub: The perfect double act!


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hope Monty goes from strength to strength now.He is such a beautiful boy.

Would like to say a HUGE thank you to all of you who are involved in animal rescue.
I was for 10 yrs and know how stressful,frustrating but SO rewarding it can be.

Stories like Montys really make it all worth while!!!

Maureen

Just had a thought-not easy at my age
Montys name reminded me of the film "The Full Monty".
When I saw the photo of him with his best friend I chuckled that his best friend was called Flash!!!!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

:thumbup1::thumbup::lol::lol: hehe parnters in grind ....oops naughty naughty 


nightkitten you are a star xxx

monty you are adorrrrrrrrable , i hope you and flash are best buddies forever xxx


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Im SO happy this super little guy is doing so well! You and him have shown me not to give up no matter what,x


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Monty, you beautiful little warrior, I'm so happy you're feeling better!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Great news.

Well done, NK, driving to the end of the world and back to save these cats. Though I would probably have done it too, given a chance to meet the gorgeous Monty....


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> Monty and Flash :001_wub::001_wub: The perfect double act!


You beat me to it OR ! double gorgeousness :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Well done NK. I know how Rubbish the A64 is. 

Glad to see Monty looking a bit brighter today.


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

Thank you for the Monty update CG. Give the big guy a special MrsPurrfect cuddle from me.

NK you and CG have restored my faith in human nature after some of the horror stories I have read.

Well done:thumbup1:

Luv ya Monty x


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Do we have any news on the forum's sweetheart - the magnificent Monty?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Polly G said:


> Do we have any news on the forum's sweetheart - the magnificent Monty?


You beat me too it... I was just wondering the same thing!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Me too, me too!!!!!!!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry everyone, i've been so busy i just haven't had chance to come on here. 

Right Monty had his checkup on Monday and the vet is so pleased with him. It is healing nicely and the plan is for the stitches to come out next Monday. Today is probably the first day that he has been active really. He would have something to eat, use the tray then sleep for 5 and 6 hours at a time before repeating the whole process again. Today though, he has ventured out into the catservatory and is showing a lot more interest in things. He's eating raw food like it's the last meal he's ever going to get he certainly enjoys it that's for sure.
Over the last few weeks we've watched the friendship build up between him and Flash. Flash has looked after him so well and is always by his side. We've decided that it's cruel to seperate them so Monty has become a permanent member of our furry family. After losing Milly in January it just means that Monty has made the numbers up again. He may have problems too as he gets older with aches, pains and weak bones so this way i can be sure he will be safe and have the care that he needs.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Thats fantastic news CG, I am so pleased for you both - wishing you and Monty many special years together xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

Glad to hear it.  xxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

aww CG, you've got a heart (and a home! ) like a Tardis....so much room inside!
I think we all suspected that Monty had wormed his way deeply into your heart and family, he really is a VERY lucky boy.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Given the potential likelihood of him having continuing health issues CG, keeping him with you is probably the best option. It would be very unfair to re-home knowing that his new slaves could possibly end up having to spend a lot of money on him over the years. That is, of course, assuming anyone would take him. 

And even if someone did, could you really trust that they would give him all the care that he may need? I know I couldn't...... 

I'm sure this wasn't a hard decision to make but I feel it is the right one and the best one for Monty - and it is he who is the most important part of this issue.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

A sensible decision, but we all know you're in love with him :001_wub: Fess up!!!!


Well, who wouldn't be, right?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

dagny0823 said:


> A sensible decision, but we all know you're in love with him :001_wub: Fess up!!!!
> 
> Well, who wouldn't be, right?


I think he stole everyones heart. Even the vet has fell in love with him


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

That is great news about you keeping Monty. I am sure that flash will be so happy that his little pal is staying!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh CG I am glad you are keeping Monty. I know if he was mine I wouldn't be able to part with him. Great news he is feeling better and eating well. I have not posted too much as I have had my own problems with yogi. But he is pulling round now too.

Viv xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

vivien said:


> Oh CG I am glad you are keeping Monty. I know if he was mine I wouldn't be able to part with him. Great news he is feeling better and eating well. I have not posted too much as I have had my own problems with yogi. But he is pulling round now too.
> 
> Viv xx


i've been following yogi's story on fb, i bet he worries the life out of you. such a gorgeous boy and so cruel that he has had so much illness. i'm glad he is feeling better again now x


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

What great news for Monty -and for you and Flash ,too.

I think we all had an inkling that this might happen.
Big hugs to you all.
Maureen:


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

So glad he is staying with you! Shame i cant takr him  x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cassies-mum said:


> So glad he is staying with you! Shame i cant takr him  x


you'll have to make do with visiting him i'm afraid


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you CG Yogi actually run upstairs using all four legs today and not bunny hopping up as he has been doing, he still can't jump and climbs everywhere. I am very disappointed with the havering and Essex branch of the RSPCA. As I messaged them explains yogis illness and asked them could they ask their vets if they had come across anything like this and was it a good outcome. But they didn't even acknowledge me let alone give me an answer. So disappointing as I was hoping if they had seen his before they could Lias with my vet. Never mind I know Kevin is doing his best for him.

Viv xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

cats galore said:


> I think he stole everyones heart. Even the vet has fell in love with him


Hope that means he'll offer you discounted rates 

So glad you are keeping Monty you could tell he had captured your heart, not only yours, but Flashes as well. xxx

I hope we still get pictures and updates, I love seeing him and Flash together.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

PetloverJo said:


> Hope that means he'll offer you discounted rates
> 
> So glad you are keeping Monty you could tell he had captured your heart, not only your but Flashes as well. xxx
> 
> *I hope we still get pictures and updates,* I love seeing him and Flash together.


i haven't get many photos of him over the last few days as all he's been doing is sleeping. after monday his collar will be off so i can get better ones then.

this is him fast asleep yet again

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_47631_zpsc2b03317.jpg.html]


----------



## JohnLondon (Oct 19, 2013)

I had a feeling it would end this way, good on you!


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

cats galore said:


> you'll have to make do with visiting him i'm afraid


I dont have a clue where you are! X


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

God love him..he is so beautiful..:001_wub:

So glad you are keeping him, he is with the best person x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Monty what an exciting life you have ahead of you now , never at a dull moment ,flashy man and monty man friends forever , and we are all proud pf aunties /uncles again , brilliant news cg , he couldnt want for a better home xxx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Great news! Looking forward to Flash n Monty's excellent adventures  and lots of 'up to mischief photos:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Great news  We'll always get photo's of him now.


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm so happy that Monty will have such a wonderful and loving forever home. He stole my heart too...
Many happy years together!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Can i just say thankyou to the pf member who noticed Monty and asked for someone to help him. I know you are going through a terrible time right now and probably won't see this but it was you that started the process of saving Monty, and i will be eternally grateful for that. Also thankyou everyone for everything you have done, whether it was words of comfort, support, or donations via my fb page. Without you all i would have struggled these last few weeks and i promise i will keep you updated with Monty's progress. You might even get some photos of Monty awake some time soon He certainly likes to sleep that's for sure


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ahhhhhhh CG - so glad Monty's doing so well AND that he's going to be staying with you

He really is an absolute darling who does really seem to have touched everyone who's heard about him


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I am so happy CG - Monty will have the best life possible with you for his Mum. Big thank you for all you have done for this little man and of course, all of the other furries you have helped. Love and hugs to Monty and his new best friend, Flash x


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

Oh CG I just knew you would end up keeping him 

I have just frightened the life out of my OH because I started crying when I read your post saying you had decided he was going to be a member of your family.

With you and Flash and all his PF fan club behind him he is sure to know he is well loved and hopefully have a good life in spite of his problem.

Looking forward to some more pics of him.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

So pleased to hear that Monty is doing so well and that he will be staying where he is with his friend Flash!


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh man, now I have to get 2 catnapping bags next time I come up as I can't separate Flash and Monty. So I will just have to catnap both


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

nightkitten said:


> Oh man, now I have to get 2 catnapping bags next time I come up as I can't separate Flash and Monty. So I will just have to catnap both


Pfffft!!! Good luck with _THAT_ one girlfriend!!! I'm over there next week!!!! :001_tt2::001_tt2:

.


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

nightkitten said:


> Oh man, now I have to get 2 catnapping bags next time I come up as I can't separate Flash and Monty. So I will just have to catnap both


Errrm where do I get one of these catnappng thingies. While you and Moggybaby are debating, I'm going to get there first - sorry CG but it has got to be done


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I haven't been on much and only just catching up with this thread - I'm sooooo pleased the gorgeous Monty is doing so well :thumbup: and I'm over the moon that he's staying with you    xx


----------



## VetUK (Jul 22, 2013)

Goodluck Monty from everyone at VetUK, we hope you recover quickly!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

this is terrible. i'm going to have to barricade the doors i think - there's moggybaby, cheryl, mcwillow, nightkitten and MrsPurrfect that i know to trying to catnap
i bet there are loads more that i don't know about too keeping very quiet. i think i need to hire security guards at my house


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

VetUK said:


> Goodluck Monty from everyone at VetUK, we hope you recover quickly!


thankyou so much VetUK. i purchase all my flea treatments from you in bulk and other items - the cheapest i've found anywhere and fast delivery too. i can highly recommend you


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

cats galore said:


> this is terrible. i'm going to have to barricade the doors i think - there's moggybaby, cheryl, mcwillow, nightkitten and MrsPurrfect that i know to trying to catnap
> i bet there are loads more that i don't know about too keeping very quiet. i think i need to hire security guards at my house


Yup, just pulling up outside the house now.....:crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

cats galore said:


> i think i need to hire security guards at my house


I don't think security will stop this lot, they seem determined lol


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> Yup, just pulling up outside the house now.....:crazy::crazy::crazy:


too late I'm tunneling through the floor , cat nap bags a ready mwa ha ha


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yay I can finally comment after my week long bout in the chokey! :blink: 

Hope Monty is okay hun, see you on the 15th (I bl00dy hope!!!) lol xxxxxxxxx yay


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Cheryl89 said:


> Yay I can finally comment after my week long bout in the chokey! :blink:
> 
> Hope Monty is okay hun, see you on the 15th (I bl00dy hope!!!) lol xxxxxxxxx yay


I thought you were coming up on the 8th?? 

.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> I thought you were coming up on the 8th??
> 
> .


she was but everything changed the other day. if you prefer to come when Cheryl comes that will be fine. just better get the secrurity guards out here to keep Monty and Flash safe


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

cats galore said:


> she was but everything changed the other day. if you prefer to come when Cheryl comes that will be fine. just better get the secrurity guards out here to keep Monty and Flash safe


Sorry, can't do the 15th. Got a hot date with Derek. 

Never mind Cheryl, we have internet at Moggy Towers for Monty & Flash to send you updates on their antics.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

You are all too late, tehehehehe


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

cats galore said:


> this is terrible. i'm going to have to barricade the doors i think - there's moggybaby, cheryl, mcwillow, nightkitten and MrsPurrfect that i know to trying to catnap
> i bet there are loads more that i don't know about too keeping very quiet. i think i need to hire security guards at my house


I wonder how much a Secuirty Guard's Uniform will cost and if I can get away with wearing it as a disguise :tongue_smilie:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Just thought i'd let you all know that i've moved house. it came about suddenly and i've never packed a house up so quickly. been nice knowing you all


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

omg that ll teach me to read the last post first , :blink: moving ????floods , plauge , balliffs , my heart missed a beat i swear  you need eyes in the back of yer head with this lot i swear 

not been on a lot cos mum not wel l but she gonna b ok  and son got broken hand  but the good news .....dut du du du duuuuuuuuuuu

i won a caption competition and theres gonna be a bag of "vitacraft sunseed" dwarf hamster food on its way to the arc rescue soon , im so happy i never ever won anything prize wise before , hehe my caption was brill though , if you go to their fb page you can see 

oh dear you do have guinea pigs cg dont you ? ???

happy you are getting visitors soon but if you need extra security im there :nono:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> omg that ll teach me to read the last post first , :blink: moving ????floods , plauge , balliffs , my heart missed a beat i swear  you need eyes in the back of yer head with this lot i swear
> 
> not been on a lot cos mum not wel l but she gonna b ok  and son got broken hand  but the good news .....dut du du du duuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> ...


we have all sorts here MM. cats, dogs, guinea pigs, hamsters, bearded dragon, tropical fish. not got any rabbits anymore but i wouldn't mind some again. oh and i've always wanted a pet pig, but my OH said he'd have it for bacon if i did get one
thankyou MM for thinking of us with your prize BUT it doesn't mean you can come catnapping you know


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oh noooooooo i'll been preventing the catnapping and im very good , nothing gets past my hawk eye , i shall be wanting payment though..... in cuddles of course , my mum lovessssss pigs too


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> oh noooooooo i'll been preventing the catnapping and im very good , nothing gets past my hawk eye , i shall be wanting payment though..... in cuddles of course , my mum lovessssss pigs too


you can have lots of cuddles that not a problem at all so long as they stay in my house

i've loved pigs from about the age of 5 when my family went on holiday and we had a caravan on a farm. my older brothers used to help the farmer milk the cows each morning but i slipped away to visit the pigs. problem was i fell over face first in the mud and muck but i've loved them since that day


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

happy as a pig in ...........mud  ive seen piglets been born stayed up all night for it on the farm we helped out after school , cutestars they are , 
also the adults are ginormous , they are actually hairy up close and they get fleas too , we had to wash them with hose and yard brush from a distance whilst they were chained as they could have been angry understandably so , the squeals they make in the pitch black of night would make one wet oneself :blink: especially after a night of listening to horror stories of the cloven hoof around the fire :cryin: xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> happy as a pig in ...........mud  ive seen piglets been born stayed up all night for it on the farm we helped out after school , cutestars they are ,
> also the adults are ginormous , they are actually hairy up close and they get fleas too , we had to wash them with hose and yard brush from a distance whilst they were chained as they could have been angry understandably so , the squeals they make in the pitch black of night would make one wet oneself :blink: especially after a night of listening to horror stories of the cloven hoof around the fire :cryin: xx


pig bites are really nasty aren't they. they are so strong they'll break your bones. such intelligent creatures they are too. i would really love a small holding one day but i doubt that will ever happen. mind you i said that about a cat rescue and now look at me


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

phew luckily never bitten by pig , plenty from horses though  naughty ones !

always listen and believe if someone tells you that one bites , they usually meant it lol, xx

haha i though you were mooving from the other post i thought oh nooooo why , then i thought yeay bigger place more animals  , i hope all your dreams come true xxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> phew luckily never bitten by pig , plenty from horses though  naughty ones !
> 
> always listen and believe if someone tells you that one bites , they usually meant it lol, xx
> 
> haha i though you were mooving from the other post i thought oh nooooo why , then i thought yeay bigger place more animals  , i hope all your dreams come true xxxx


i'm moving to avoid catnappers  not really - although i would love a huge place in the country - maybe one day, you never know but for now i'm staying put


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

cats galore said:


> i'm moving to avoid catnappers  not really - although i would love a huge place in the country - maybe one day, you never know but for now i'm staying put


Am dressed up in my Security Guard uniform and ready for action. I'll be the weired looking little person with a drawn on mustache and funny short wig - damn now I've given you a clue 

I also have a neon catnappingbag but you'll never guess it's me :devil:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

MrsPurrfect said:


> Am dressed up in my Security Guard uniform and ready for action. I'll be the weired looking little person with a drawn on mustache and funny short wig - damn now I've given you a clue
> 
> I also have a neon catnappingbag but you'll never guess it's me :devil:


everyone looks weird around here so you'll fit in well
you do realise a have a viscious guard dog don't you
can you see how nasty he is - he'd have your legs off before you could run away more like he'd lick you to death

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/MY%20DOGS/IMG_14491_zps8b5a7d83.jpg.html]


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

cats galore said:


> everyone looks weird around here so you'll fit in well
> you do realise a have a viscious guard dog don't you
> can you see how nasty he is - he'd have your legs off before you could run away more like he'd lick you to death
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/MY%20DOGS/IMG_14491_zps8b5a7d83.jpg.html]


OMG - I am going to have to get a dog napping bag as well. He is adorable! What's his name and can I have him


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

MrsPurrfect said:


> OMG - I am going to have to get a dog napping bag as well. He is adorable! What's his name and can I have him


oh no what have i done 
he's my gorgeous boy Benjy and NO YOU CAN'T HAVE HIM


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

I will bring a big bone to bribe him with and then I will have an inside accomplice in my Monty napping mission. Of course he would have to come with me then just in case he got accused. Simples:tongue_smilie:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

now i know where susie gets her trusting love and respect for dogs from , good work benjy , beautiful boy ,


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> now i know where susie gets her trusting love and respect for dogs from , good work benjy , beautiful boy ,


all the cats love benjy. in fact Alfie used to think benjy was his mom when he first arrived as a 6 week old kitten. there were 6 kittens in all and the horrible man was going to put them in a bucket so i had them and found homes for 5 then Alfie stayed

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/MY%20DOGS/DSCN2547.jpg.html]


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

MrsPurrfect said:


> I will bring a big bone to bribe him with and then I will have an inside accomplice in my Monty napping mission. Of course he would have to come with me then just in case he got accused. Simples:tongue_smilie:


i wouldn't get him a bone that is very big, he's only small himself and can't manage them he gets my other dog to chew them up a bit then he takes it back he's not daft you know


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Benji is gorgeous, what breed is he, Shitzu? Bichon frize, ? or


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> Benji is gorgeous, what breed is he, Shitzu? Bichon frize, ? or


he's a cavachon - cavalier x bichon. he is so gentle and really loving. he came along after i lost my old girl, Jessie. he made me smile again after all the pain of losing her x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

cats galore said:


> Just thought i'd let you all know that i've moved house. it came about suddenly and i've never packed a house up so quickly. been nice knowing you all


_
*Moggybaby wonders if this is now the right time to tell CG of her new rescue dog Rufus who is a pointer with an EXCEPTIONAL sense of smell and has been proven to have SUPERB tracking skills......*_ Singing:

:lol: :lol:

Furthermore, young lady, your punishment next week for not previously introducing me to Benjy is that I am taking him back to Moggy Towers along with Flash & Monty!!

Let that be a lesson to you!!!! :001_tt2:

.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

What a beautiful boy: an angel from heaven in the flesh! :001_wub: Well done catsgalore for taking such good care of him.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> I thought you were coming up on the 8th??
> 
> .


Oh hun I was coming on the 8th  But my lady who works for me will be overloaded with doggies so I've got to give her a hand.

I really, really want to meet you!! What days are you next planning on visiting? We will have a ball  xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)

cats galore said:


> all the cats love benjy. in fact Alfie used to think benjy was his mom when he first arrived as a 6 week old kitten. there were 6 kittens in all and the horrible man was going to put them in a bucket so i had them and found homes for 5 then Alfie stayed
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/MY%20DOGS/DSCN2547.jpg.html]


 AWWWWWWWWWH that is sooo cute

:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Cheryl89 said:


> Oh hun I was coming on the 8th  But my lady who works for me will be overloaded with doggies so I've got to give her a hand.
> 
> I really, really want to meet you!! What days are you next planning on visiting? We will have a ball  xxxx


Don't know at this time (let's see how good a haul I get away with next week...  ) but we'll try to co-ordinate diaries for the next one. 

.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> Don't know at this time (let's see how good a haul I get away with next week...  ) but we'll try to co-ordinate diaries for the next one.
> 
> .


Yes defo hun, I'll make sure we visit on the same day next time   xxx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

cats galore said:


> http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/MY%20DOGS/DSCN2547.jpg.html]


O .... M .... G .... :001_wub:

I *NEED* (note - not want!) a Benjy  he is absolutely :001_wub::001_wub:

There's a girl on dog chat just got a cavachon pup - I've never heard of them before (I have to admit to being a bit ignorant on the crosses) and her's just adorable too

Mia adopted Ben as her 'mom' when she arrived (she was under 4 weeks when I got her so ....)


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> _
> *Moggybaby wonders if this is now the right time to tell CG of her new rescue dog Rufus who is a pointer with an EXCEPTIONAL sense of smell and has been proven to have SUPERB tracking skills......*_ Singing:
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> ...


Nope sorry MoggyBaby they are all coming to live at Chez Purrfect's


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Monty is worrying me a little at the moment. All he ever does is sleep - for about 5-6 hours at a time then he has 20-30 minutes awake then sleeps again for hours. At first i thought it was the anesthetic but that should have worn off so it can't be that. Then i thought it was having the collar on. He was struggling to get about with it and i thought maybe he was sleeping as there was nothing else to do but he has had that off all day today and he's know different. i've also noticed sudden little 'jerks' of movement in his body. I'm taking him to the vets on Monday to have his stitches out so i'll ask about it then, but it concerning me now


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Poor Monty, I hope it's nothing serious. Potter sends his special healing purrs.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhh poor baby  I'm wondering (and hoping) if it's the tail end of that awful bug / illness he had just before his op - he really hadn't had an awful lot of time to get over that 

Maisie caught a bug between Christmas/NY and it was a week for it to work it's way out BUT it then took her a good 2 / 3 weeks to be 100% 

Fingers crossed that's all it is


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> Ohhh poor baby  I'm wondering (and hoping) if it's the tail end of that awful bug / illness he had just before his op - he really hadn't had an awful lot of time to get over that
> 
> Maisie caught a bug between Christmas/NY and it was a week for it to work it's way out BUT it then took her a good 2 / 3 weeks to be 100%
> 
> Fingers crossed that's all it is


i do hope that is all it is. he is a worry


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Poor Monty he is such a bundle of worrisome joy


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

All paws crossed here that its nothing to worry about CG. 

Come on Monty don't give the catnappers an easy job. Your PF family need you to be fitting fit.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Hopefully it is nothing too serious CG - after all this little man has been through so much already. He has had pretty major surgery so maybe it is just taking him a little longer to recover. Sending big hugs to you both x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

best wishes for monty cg , hes been through such a lot , phantom limb pain may be making him twitch ???,fingers crossed for good news on monday xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> best wishes for monty cg , hes been through such a lot ,* phantom limb pain may be making him twitch *???,fingers crossed for good news on monday xx


i never even give that a thought. my cousin had her leg amputated and she really suffered with pain etc in her leg that wasn't there. it was really strange but she was in terrific pain at times


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

cats galore said:


> i never even give that a thought. my cousin had her leg amputated and she really suffered with pain etc in her leg that wasn't there. it was really strange but she was in terrific pain at times


I'll 2nd that - I've had 3 surgeries on my left foot & without being too graphic the nerves have been cut & if I say dropped boiling water on it, I wouldn't feel it at all BUT I can get the most awful shooting pains in my foot at times


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I agree with the theory that the twitching is related to the loss of his leg. I came close to losing my right arm, which doesn't always function as it should, and the pain from the nerve damage sometimes causes me to have to lie down to prevent twitching/shaking.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Maybe Monty is just resting. I know when Archie had his Hip operation he rested and slept a lot as if he knew that this was best for him.
Hope that's what it is with Monty.
I am sure your vet will put your mind at ease on Monday when you go.

As for the Phantom leg pain that is worth a mention to the vet.
Is he on any sort of pain killer?
Or did he have a patch that lasted a few Days?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

jill3 said:


> Maybe Monty is just resting. I know when Archie had his Hip operation he rested and slept a lot as if he knew that this was best for him.
> Hope that's what it is with Monty.
> I am sure your vet will put your mind at ease on Monday when you go.
> 
> ...


he was on metacam but nothing now. i do have some metacam though so i could always try him with a little to see if it helps him. i think the nerves must be damaged to his bladder too. he takes forever to do a wee but at least he can go though. this has been the same from the day he arrived so it must be to do with the deformaty not the surgery


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes if you have some metacam that might help until you get him to the vets of Monday.
Hope it helps xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Poor Monty nerve pain is horrid I have nerve pain and I find it exhausting and on bad days I haven't got the energy to leave the house so I wouldn't be supprised if it was that making the poor mite sleepy . I hope the metacam helps him up might be worth sugesting to the vet that his bladder problems might be due to his amputation they can do a xray to confirm it (or mri but that's costly) .


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Bless poor Monty he has been through so much. I hope that he's ok and that it's good news at the vet on Monday. Possibly as others have said it's him missing his poorly leg.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

megsie84 said:


> Poor Monty nerve pain is horrid I have nerve pain and I find it exhausting and on bad days I haven't got the energy to leave the house so I wouldn't be supprised if it was that making the poor mite sleepy . I hope the metacam helps him up might be worth sugesting to the vet that *his bladder problems might be due to his amputation* they can do a xray to confirm it (or mri but that's costly) .


it isn't due to the amputation as he was like before hand. i think it is part of the problems he was born with. he doesn't seem in pain with it, it just takes forever to do it.


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

cats galore said:


> Monty is worrying me a little at the moment. All he ever does is sleep - for about 5-6 hours at a time then he has 20-30 minutes awake then sleeps again for hours.


Am certainly not an expert but I know that when I am poorly, I can manage to sleep and sleep and sleep. And the type of surgery he has undergone is no joke, that is quite a big deal. The only thing I wanted to contribute is just that it must take a lot more effort to move about at the moment, as although his amputated leg was very weak before, it still probably did help support his rear end a bit -- and now he has to re-learn to walk AND strengthen his remaining rear leg even more to continue to support his back end, and that can be very very exhausting. It's also winter, they snooze a LOT then anyway (at least mine all do!) so there's quite a few factors. But definitely still something to mention to the vets, find out if you should maybe wake him up a bit and get him to move, even if it is only for 15mins... who knows, just wait and speak with the vets 

I know I haven't contributed to this much but really we are all pulling for Monty here  All the cats have their paws crossed for his very speedy recovery!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

cats galore said:


> it isn't due to the amputation as he was like before hand. i think it is part of the problems he was born with. he doesn't seem in pain with it, it just takes forever to do it.


 Sorry about that I jumped the gun where bladder problems are common when you have problems with nerve pain, but come to think of it all the bladder nerves are in the back sorry again .


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

CG i have pm'd you i hope you dont mind me giving advice, i know im only 18 and you probably know much more then i do, but I went through something similar with jaspa and want to reassure you! Hope you arent offended recieving advice from someone my age x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hows the wee man today CG? hoping all's well and you all having a sunny sunday xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> hows the wee man today CG? hoping all's well and you all having a sunny sunday xxx


Hi MM, we are all doing well here. Monty is busy...sleeping
one pregnant girl is very close to labour by the looks of it and the other pregnant girl still has a few weeks to go. it's going to hectic here very soon. As for having a sunny Sunday, no such look. it's dark and dreary and drizzling with rain yet again
Hope everyone is well your end and that Susie isn't wearing you out too much


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

all sleeping here too , hectic morning with the hoover monster and cleaning kept them both very busy
ankhie is a lot more worn out than me atm ,lol xxsusie runs rings around him and then wants to curl up with him , back to the drawing board for a bigger double bed i think , i do love sewing, its just hard getting the size right though lol 

very exciting ...babies ...best wishes for mummie bliss and sweet baby kisses..... soon xxx

more furry friends for monty  xx

ps .little miss susiesunshine has her own fb page lol,


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> all sleeping here too , hectic morning with the hoover monster and cleaning kept them both very busy
> ankhie is a lot more worn out than me atm ,lol xxsusie runs rings around him and then wants to curl up with him , back to the drawing board for a bigger double bed i think , i do love sewing, its just hard getting the size right though lol
> 
> very exciting ...babies ...best wishes for mummie bliss and sweet baby kisses..... soon xxx
> ...


you must send me a link to to her fb page - i wonder if she will except a friends request from me 

edit: don't worry i've found it and liked it


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

of course you are her first mummie xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Just thought i'd show you some photos of Monty - he's awake at last

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/monty/IMG_48221_zpsd4f8da8a.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/monty/IMG_48291_zps3c824142.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/monty/IMG_48281_zps70ec97f5.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/monty/IMG_48271_zpsa72d0f16.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/monty/IMG_48251_zpse5735252.jpg.html]


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

cats galore said:


> Just thought i'd show you some photos of Monty - he's awake at last
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/monty/IMG_48221_zpsd4f8da8a.jpg.html]
> 
> ...


 Awwwh that's made my mornib g do please keep us updated on your visit to the vets today .


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

hes looking good! Montys such a handsome little guy! His energy levels will go up over time  x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

What beautiful photos :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

What gorgeous photos.
I was kind of worried it would take him some time to refind his balance now the dead weight of the leg was gone, but he is standing on all threes in perfect balance....
And looking as bright and gorgeous as ever......

Well done, Monty.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Gorgeous pics CG :thumbsup: love the 2nd close up , he seems to be checking out all his pf fans really closely , then all bashfull and shucks me in 4th pic ..... beautiful xxx hope all goes well today x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: 


Only 5 more sleeps till I get Monty snuggles. :thumbup:


.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Monty is looking really good bless him. I hope all goes well at the vets Hun 

Viv xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

He looks well and the stitches look really good - just a little pink at one end.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

He's looking very Good. Don't they make great patients Animals so much better than moaning Humans

That little face is so cute with those beautiful eyes. I just melt :001_wub:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

aww he is looking gorgeous!
Isn't it amazing how he has that back leg positioned squarely in the middle to give him balance?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

How did the vet visit go CG?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Love the one with the paw stuck out. It's like paparazzi get out of my face!

Glad he's doing well!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> How did the vet visit go CG?


it seems everyone was right. he is simply regaining his energy after having such a huge operation. he has actually spent more time awake today than any other day. his pads will probably need attention every so often. what looks like claws growing out of his pads is extra skin growth. if he doesn't wear it down or nibble it off it will have to be trimmed/clipped off instead. they said its something to do with too much keratin in his body so he has an overgrowth of skin. in fact, the scar had healed so much that it took forever to get the stitches out. the skin had grown over them making it extremely difficult to cut them. he was a very brave boy though and had lots of cuddles off the nurse as she was upset because it had hurt him.


----------



## sem73 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi CG

So glad Monty is doing so well!....he is a handsome young chap!! :001_wub:

Sarah & fellow B&W tripod Miss Meg!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Awwwwww bless his little cotton paws  he really is very sweet

(remember to check MBs bags / jacket / jumper ... everywhere .... when she leaves!) 


Glad everything's gone so well & wow to the skin growth - at least you know why it's happening now and hopefully he'll learn to scratch any excess off as he grows up


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww what a handsome chap you are monty , glad to hear you getting your mojo baclk xx







:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm so glad it's only a skin growth and so pleased that he was just regaining his energy and that he was awake today  In a few days time him and flash will be bombing it around your place just you wait and see


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So glad he is making good progress.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

So glad its all positive news  Brave Monty


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I just absolutely love Monty, what a brave little guy and such a fantastic recovery - onwards and upwards baby boy, so happy for you 
Also hugs to you CG, not an easy time caring for such a needy wee young lad but huge respect to you and your endless compassion. 
Eek made me self cry now. Such a softee but love seeing such a poor little soul find a beautiful forever life smothered with love :001_wub:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Pleased to hear everything went ok at the vets. x


----------



## Shaggy (Sep 6, 2013)

He is beautiful


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

He is just so....cuddleable. 

This thread really should be renamed " Monty , feline heart throb ":001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Just been away for a few days and my number one job when I got back was to check on the magnificent Monty. He is looking wonderful! So glad the vet visit went well. Stay strong Monty - love ya! x


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Glad all went well, give him cuddles from me! He is such a brave biy im super glad he is doing so well!x


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

I love the pics of Monty CG and am glad that he's making progress. After having a really bad day at work, but that's another story, I now have a smile on my face.

My furbabies cheered me up, but seeing Monty's pics put icing on the cake


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

MrsPurrfect said:


> I love the pics of Monty CG and am glad that he's making progress. After having a really bad day at work, but that's another story, I now have a smile on my face.
> 
> My furbabies cheered me up, but seeing Monty's pics put icing on the cake


i don't think he has a clue how many people love him. everyone single person who meets him (or just sees him on here) fall for him. i've got to be very careful on saturday when moggybaby visits - she's after Monty and Flash


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

So glad Monty is doing well! Looking even more handsome than ever as well


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I could come to act as bodyguard for Monty and Flash. If I had them in my catnap bag moggybaby would never find them hehehe


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

What a lovely boy, inside and out. I just swoon over his eyes! The ice blue is breathtaking!


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

I love you, Monty!!!


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

cats galore said:


> i don't think he has a clue how many people love him. everyone single person who meets him (or just sees him on here) fall for him. i've got to be very careful on saturday when moggybaby visits - she's after Monty and Flash


Mmmm so I only have tomorrow to out moggy moggybaby and get them first. Not to mention my doggynapping mission


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

cats galore said:


> Just thought i'd show you some photos of Monty - he's awake at last
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/monty/IMG_48221_zpsd4f8da8a.jpg.html]
> 
> ...


These pictures a gorgeous.Glad monty is feeling better.


----------



## VetUK (Jul 22, 2013)

He's gorgeous, so pleased he is doing well.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

We had a visitor today - Moggybaby came to see Monty, Flash and Tutsy and her kittens (and all the others of course). She turned up with a boot full of goodies off both herself and McWillow. Monty is very happy indeed with his new bed off McWillow and I just know he will enjoy some of the food and toys MB had cuddles off him and a little tiny Mini Mavis lay very quietly in her hands too
I think the only reason Monty and Flash are still here is because MB needs Mini Mavis to grow enough for her to catnap her too
Thankyou both so much for everything you sent and of course for the donation to Tutsy's operation MB. You've both been very kind and i really do appreciate it 

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_48581_zps6e9b4f98.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_48571_zps3e06b792.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/monty/IMG_48631_zps15f9109a.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/monty/IMG_48651_zps1f362c57.jpg.html]


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

cats galore said:


>


Oh, that banana boat (?) bed looks fab, Monty looks very cute and teeny curled up in it!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Awww Monty looks super snug in his banana bed  we need some pics of his buddy Flash just to be sure MB hasn't napped him!!!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Psygon said:


> Oh, that banana boat (?) bed looks fab, Monty looks very cute and teeny curled up in it!


everyone calls it a banana, but it's actually a moon it is so soft and snuggly looking, i think i coud curl up in it too. Zooplus sell them in case you were wondering
Monty is tiny for 6 months but i hope he stays small tbh, so there's less weight on his remaining back leg


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

I thought it was a moon shaped bed  Mc willow please enlighten me . what ever it is it looks *very * snug, soft and cosy and Monty looks very pleased with it bless him


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

That picture of him in his bed is so adorable :001_wub:


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

cats galore said:


> everyone calls it a banana


*hides grin*

I am SOOOOOOO happy I'm not the only one that thought it was a banana!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

this is it on zooplus
Round/Oval Dog Beds: a bargain at zooplus: Snuggle Bed Moon


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> *hides grin*
> 
> I am SOOOOOOO happy I'm not the only one that thought it was a banana!



Now I look back at it it does look like a moon as well... but it also looks like a banana so I'm sticking with calling it a banana boat bed  

Regardless if it is a moon or a banana Monty still looks cute snuggled down in it :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

cats galore said:


> everyone calls it a banana, but it's actually a moon it is so soft and snuggly looking, i think i coud curl up in it too. Zooplus sell them in case you were wondering
> Monty is tiny for 6 months but i hope he stays small tbh, so there's less weight on his remaining back leg


I thought it was I started my post before you posted this then went of to make a herbal tea then came back finished and sent it ten mins later without bothering to see if anyone had posted anything else  . How is totsy doing today and how is your back ? Both ok I hope xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

megsie84 said:


> I thought it was I started my post before you posted this then went of to make a herbal tea then came back finished and sent it ten mins later without bothering to see if anyone had posted anything else  . How is totsy doing today and how is your back ? Both ok I hope xxx


Tutsy is so good with her babies and at last Mini Mavis is feeding properly. i was very concerned about her but i think it's just because she's a naughty torti and wanted to worry me
My back isn't too bad either - the biggest problem for me is doing the litter trays and in our house there are quite a few as you can imagine. I've also had my first enquiry about one of the kittens tonight so things are looking good


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

That's great they are all so cute I'm sure they will all get great forever homes before they're ready to leave you.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous. He is so lucky to have found someone to give him the life he deserves. Stunning little man


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i hope you ve counted all the cats , monty sure does look very happy with himself , very cosy , lovely presents for everyone


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Monty is looking good and so snug is his banana bed


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

They do not have this one in the Dutch Zooplus :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Jiskefet said:


> They do not have this one in the Dutch Zooplus :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


 Try goggling it and see if anything comes up about it being sold in your country. Cat trees that are zooplus exclusives and other acceories from there are sold on lots of other sites here in the uk .


----------



## Mozzie (Jan 29, 2014)

.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

megsie84 said:


> I thought it was a moon shaped bed  Mc willow please enlighten me . what ever it is it looks *very * snug, soft and cosy and Monty looks very pleased with it bless him


It is actually called a Moon Bed - but I do have to say it was always called the Banana Bed at Mogwarts :blush: :lol: :lol:

I'm _so_ glad Monty likes it - it was never used once here!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I got Margo the Moon Bed, she never used it.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Monty has ventured out into the catservatory today He spends most of his time sleeping still so it's nice to actually see him doing something for a change Here he is being watched by Storm the guinea pig

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/monty/54e47426-1315-48a0-be68-15f8739a79be_zpsf8c4f5b8.jpg.html]


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

How is his balance CG, is he getting more confident yet?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> How is his balance CG, is he getting more confident yet?


he's much better in our living room as it has carpet down. everywhere else has laminate or tiles but he still manages - just doesn't run riot like he does in the living room
He's been quite wobbly today though, but i think that's because he's been awake a lot longer than normal and most probably he's tired himself out


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

*sigh* he is gorgeous  really lovely to see him up & about CG - sure he'll fully recovered and have all his strength back in no time ..... and running riot!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Lovely to see a pic of Monty CG , exploring at his own pace and with GP Storm watching on  glad he seems to be coping , where was Flash ?? Xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Azriel391 said:


> Lovely to see a pic of Monty CG , exploring at his own pace and with GP Storm watching on  glad he seems to be coping , where was Flash ?? Xx


Don't worry, Flash is never far from his side

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/monty/IMG_49051_zps882b424a.jpg.html]


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Hugs to monty our gorgeous, brave amazing strong little man! Well done monty for making such a beautiful recovery, coming so far and just being you!x


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Flash is :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:so lovely to see him watching over Marvellous Monty :thumbup1: thank you CG for all that you do and putting up with us bugging you for pics xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Azriel391 said:


> Flash is :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:so lovely to see him watching over Marvellous Monty :thumbup1: thank you CG for all that you do and putting up with us bugging you for pics xx


You have to remind me from time to time

Monty is now standing at the patio doors crying to go out again It's too late now so he's got to wait until morning


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

cats galore said:


> You have to remind me from time to time
> 
> Monty is now standing at the patio doors crying to go out again It's too late now so he's got to wait until morning


Lol bless, give him and flash cuddles from me!x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow isn't Monty looking fabulous already bless him 
He is making a great recovery, I'm sure Flash is helping as his 'partner in crime' - love them both


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

they are both looking so healthy and very handsome xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Monty and Flash are both looking fantastic! You must be so proud of this gorgeous pair CG - keep up the good work


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

cats galore said:


> Don't worry, Flash is never far from his side
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/monty/IMG_49051_zps882b424a.jpg.html]


CG you told me to watch out for the "vicious" dog when I was planning to Cat Nap Monty but you didn't tell me Monty had his own personal Security Guard 

Nice to see Monty's recovery is going nicely.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

MrsPurrfect said:


> CG you told me to watch out for the "vicious" dog when I was planning to Cat Nap Monty but you didn't tell me Monty had his own personal Security Guard
> 
> Nice to see Monty's recovery is going nicely.


I've trained Flash well


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Just thought i'd add a few photo's of Monty. He has no problem getting anywhere now - he sits and studies the best route to get as high as possible and then climbs up to where he wants to be

These are of him this morning having a look around the higher levels in the run You can make out his crooked tail too on these ones

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/monty/IMG_49441_zpsefa43468.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/monty/IMG_49431_zpseaf72dad.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/monty/IMG_49391_zps65b6fc89.jpg.html]


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Beautiful, Beautiful, Beautiful!!!!! He really has something special, Are his energy levels back to normal CG? You mentioned he was sleeping a lot


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Monty looks so well and it's so great to see him adjusting so well and getting up and about!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Beautiful, Beautiful, Beautiful!!!!! He really has something special, Are his energy levels back to normal CG? You mentioned he was sleeping a lot


He still sleeps a lot more than the others but when he's awake he is crazy He charges around the house and is so funny. As he runs he can't stop so he spins around and his back end goes one direction and his head the other. He regularly lands on his bum and skids across the room. At this moment in time he's running around with Flash and Tigger (she's one of the rescue cats). They have all taken to Monty and love him to bits


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

What a stunning boy, and he looks so happy, you must be so proud xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

wicket said:


> What a stunning boy, and he looks so happy, you must be so proud xx


He brings a smile to everyones face who meets him. Nightkitten and her hubby came here on Saturday and Monty almost fell asleep in Marc's arms. I thought i was going to have to check his pockets before he left
Monty is very much a mans cat - although he will snuggle on my knee he adores my OH. He only has to hear his voice and he comes charging from wherever he is. Just typical that i look after them so much yet they end up wanting Baz


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

He's such a beautiful boy :001_wub: :001_wub: and he's looking so well and happy


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

cats galore said:


> He brings a smile to everyones face who meets him. Nightkitten and her hubby came here on Saturday and Monty almost fell asleep in Marc's arms. I thought i was going to have to check his pockets before he left
> Monty is very much a mans cat - although he will snuggle on my knee he adores my OH. He only has to hear his voice and he comes charging from wherever he is. Just typical that i look after them so much yet they end up wanting Baz


I know that feeling well about them loving my oh! Even Charlie is showing the signs of being a turn coat the little traitor


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

What a credit to all your love and devotion CG, he looks fantastic, i can see why everyone wants to catnap him. He really is gorgeous


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It's wonderful to see him looking so well, lucky lad.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

What a big difference in him from when you first got him


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Great to see Monty looking so happy and well!


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Fantastic to see Monty looking so well! What a great pay-off for all your hard work CG


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

How is Monty doing during this lovely weather we have been having?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Monty is loving the sunshine and runs around the run with the others until he gets tired and his back leg gives way on him. He has a rest then starts all over again  
He particularly loves Tutsy's kittens and plays with them for hours - he does get rather rough at times though and we have to calm him down
He has now found our bed so we are upto approx 8 cats on the bed most nights - no wonder i don't get much sleep nowadays. I'll get some more photos added later for you all to see


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So pleased to hear that Monty is enjoying life to the full and that he has made some new little friends.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Gorgeous. And lucky to have found a home he can be happy in.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

8 cats on the bed, bless ya CG. 4 is enough for me and the hubby works nights.. 
Glad to hear Monty is doing so well. x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely to see Monty looking so well. xxxx


----------



## Kyri (Mar 30, 2014)

Well done for giving this kitten a chance,:thumbup1:he looks. Adorable,


----------

